# Beinharte Fahrtechnik in der Pfalz



## Bettina (1. März 2010)

Hallo,
unser Club-Wochenende in der Pfalz (Ladies only!) vom 12. bis 14. März ist fest gebucht.  Der Frühling ist bestellt, die Trails wurden gestern durchgepustet. 

Neben den Mädels meiner Mailverteilliste sind noch zwei weitere durch Torsten angeworben worden. D.h. wir können/sollten unsere Absprache zu den Mitfahrgelegenheiten etc. hierher verlagern, damit die beiden auch eine Chance haben.  Handynummern aber bitte per Mail oder PN austauschen. 

Insgesamt sind wir jetzt 9 Teilnehmerinnen. Ich habe seit gestern 7 Paar Knieprotektoren und 4 Paar Ellbogenschützer für uns in meinem Auto liegen. Wer noch welche hat kann diese gerne mitbringen. Ansonsten sind wie gesagt  Plattformpedale angesagt, damit übt es sich besser.  
Torsten wird welche mitbringen, für die die keine haben.   Und Torsten hat mir gestern schon verraten, dass er zwei Rotwild Bikes für Testfahrten mitbringen wird. 

So wer fährt wann mit wem?
Einrollrunde am Freitag ja/nein?

Ich fahre mit Anette + Elisabeth zur Einrollrunde! Damit ist mein Auto voll.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (1. März 2010)

Und wer von den Mädels gerne noch ne beinharte Trinkflasche haben möchte, der muß bei uns in Hofheim vorbei kommen.

Wir haben gestern nach der Mitgliederversammlung die herrenlose Kiste mit dem clubschen Trinkflaschenbestand mit ins Hessische genommen.... 
Der edle Flaschenverwalter möge sich bei uns melden!

Euch viel Spaß und bestes Wetter! 

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (1. März 2010)

Aha!!! Da fällt mir ja ein Stein vom Herzen, mir ist heute morgen siedendheiß die Kiste eingefallen und der Wirt der Kneipe konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen.
Gut zu wissen, dass die Flaschen in die richtigen Hände geraten sind. Danke erstmal fürs Sichern 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## XXXDriver (1. März 2010)

Wo findest das ganze statt?

Interessiert mich jetzt grad



Gruß XXXDriver


----------



## Bettina (7. März 2010)

Hallo Mädels,
neue Verteilung der Autos läuft grade  und hier noch mal die Zieladresse:

Bikeparkhostel Stephan Wagner
Höhstraße 2
66978 Merzalben
Tel.: 0171-4418269
www.bikeparkhostel.de
[email protected]

Die Einrollrunde startet gegen 16:00/16:30 oder halt dann wenn wir da sind 

Viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## radicalric (9. März 2010)

Hallo Mädels,
am Freitag geht's endlich los. Die Saune ist vorgeheizt, für eine angenehme Massage nach dem Fahrtechnikseminar wird gesorgt, und wir haben jetzt drei Rotwild C 1 FS Damenfullys in Größe X-Small, Small und Medium zum testen. Wer will, bitte Wünsche äußern. In Anbetracht der Wettervorhersage können wir auch einen kleinen Workshop im Haus mit einplanen. Auf jeden Fall werden alle etwas lernen, so daß es sich auch richtig lohnt. Am Samstag Abend ist der Besuch beim leckeren Italiener in Rodalben geplant. Dann wird bei leckerer Pasta noch mal alles aufgearbeitet was wir vermittelt haben. Für weitere Fragen könnt Ihr uns (Stephan 06395/7519 oder mich Torsten 06131/230770) auch gerne anrufen. Bis dahin, viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Cynthia (9. März 2010)

Ich würde gern mal so ein Damenfully testen. Passt medium für Körpergröße 175? 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## radicalric (9. März 2010)

Ich denke schon, die Bikes stehen auf jeden Fall im Bike Park Hostel in Merzalben bereit nach Absprache mit Stephan. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch an einem der Tage jetzt am Wochenende Zeit, dann kannst Du doch auch mal vorbei schauen. Gute Nacht jetzt aber , Torsten


----------



## Cynthia (10. März 2010)

Wo soll ich denn vorbeischauen? 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## Bettina (10. März 2010)

Ich glaube, er wollte sagen, dass die Bikes ab sofort in Merzalben zur Verfügung stehen und du, weil du am Wochenende dort bist eines nutzen kannst.  Andernfalls könntest du es, bei einem anderen Besuch im Bikehostel, nach Absprache nutzen. 

Übrigens in Stuttgart ist es nicht so kalt wie in Wiesbaden, ob das ein gutes Zeichen für das Wochenende ist?


----------



## Bettina (14. März 2010)

Das war ein super Saisonauftakt!



Wir hatten verschneite, vermatschte und vereiste Trails als ideales Übungsareal für unser Fahrtechniktraining.  Wo der Winter sich bereits verzogen hatte, hat Xyntia ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Es gab viele Herausforderungen und alle wurden gemeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (14. März 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das war ein super Saisonauftakt!
> 
> 
> 
> Wir hatten verschneite, vermatschte und vereiste Trails als ideales Übungsareal für unser Fahrtechniktraining.  Wo der Winter sich bereits verzogen hatte, hat Xyntia ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Es gab viele Herausforderungen und alle wurden gemeistert.



Was sind denn das für Wasserstangen im Hintergrund, da frierts mich grad! 
Was ein Glück, dass ich da nicht mit durfte, ... 
Beinhart eben!

Matthias


----------



## Cynthia (15. März 2010)

Es war wirklich suuuper! 

Das Wetter  ließ uns Beinhartinnen kalt. Biken im Pfälzer Wald  ist ein Traum. Und das Ambiente der Unterkunft  ist genial! 

@ Dani und Stephan: Herzlichen Dank für alles Verwöhnen!  Frau fühlt sich sehr wohl bei euch!

@ Stephan und Torsten: Vielen Dank fürs Vermitteln von Fahrtechnik, fürs Guiden und alle praktische Hilfe! 


Fazit: Immer wieder sehr gern!


Gruß, Christina


----------



## AstridH (15. März 2010)

Meine 1. Bike Tour mit den Beinharten, und das bei Schnee und Eis. Es war einfach super Klasse!!!

@Dani und Stephan: Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Danke schön, ich habe mich sehr wohl gefühlt, es war/ist alles so liebevoll eingerichtet, da konnte man einfach super entspannen. Dann noch abends die Massage, *traumhaft*  ich fühlte mich wie neugeboren.

@Stephan und Torsten: Vielen Dank an Euch für das tolle Technikprogramm, fürs schrauben etc. War einfach toll mit Euch. 

Das war nicht meine letzter Ausflug.

@Bettina: Ein herzliches Danke schön auch an Dich fürs mitnehmen, einladen und quatschen. 

Zum Schluß: Wir Frauen haben einfach Power und es war ein Hammerhartes Wochenende auch wenn am Samstag etwas zuviel Dornfelder floss.


----------



## happygegoogelt (16. März 2010)

Eigentlich fällt mir nicht sehr viel mehr ein, als ein riesen großes breites Grinsen 

Es war ein tolles WE mit super lieben Mädels, toller Unterkunft, guter Bewirtung, klasse Guides, genialen Trails, ohne Regen, dafür Eis, Schnee und Matsch, warmer Sauna, Bike-Wasch-Service und Entspannungsmassage.

Ich glaube, wir haben erfolgreich die Bikehostel-Saison eröffnet! Wir machen halt unserem Namen alle Ehre! 

Danke ihr beinharten Mädels 

Danke an Stefan und Torsten fürs guiden und Dany für die unglaublich gute, fantastische Bewirtung! Macht weiter so!!!


----------



## happygegoogelt (16. März 2010)

Ach, habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich mich neu in mein Bike verliebt habe????  
Ich bleibe ihm wenigstens treu, gell Elli..... 
Auch wenn das Rotwild echt super genial war und es riesen Spaß gemacht hat. 

Grüße Andrea


----------

